# 1965 GTO convertible



## Powerpack (Jun 15, 2009)

1965 GTO body cowl tag.
Can anyone tell me what this cowl tag means? It is on a 1965 GTO conv. Can anyone tell if it's a real GTO by this body tag?

GENERAL MOTORS CORPORATION

01A
ST 65-23767 KAN 1055 BODY
TR 214- L-2 PAINT
E 2LGP 3C 5BNW

BODY BY FISHER


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

You need the VIN. What you have just tells you what you know - 65' Lemans.....


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

65-237 signifies a 65-Lemans, GTO would be 65-242 so if it has GTO tags, its most likely a clone. Rest of the info is paint and trim codes


----------



## Ohio66GTO (May 19, 2014)

Actually the 242 did not appear until 1966 when the GTO became its own model. The 1964-1965 GTO’s were an option on the LeMans. I believe the Pontiac, Baltimore and Kansas City plants used the NW on the tags and it correlates to it being a GTO. Not sure the meaning though. I have a book and if I have time I can look it up for you. Best thing to do is call PHS and give them your vin and you will know everything you need to about your car. Costs about $80.00-$90.00 and is well worth it.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Instg8ter said:


> 65-237 signifies a 65-Lemans, GTO would be 65-242 so if it has GTO tags, its most likely a clone. Rest of the info is paint and trim codes


Ohio66GTO is correct. The 1964-65 the GTO was an option on the Lemans, so no 242 number.

The "5N" or "N" typically signifies the GTO option. If you do a search, this has been covered several times. The attachment pic shows a 1965 GTO built at the Pontiac plant, note the "5N" found on this data tag. And you can see the difference between this and your tag.

Data tags are different from plant to plant. You have a L=Teal Turquoise Metallic paint with 2=black convertible top. 214=Dark Turquoise interior. E=Soft ray glass. L=4-speed with G=console. P=Has a radio. B=Rear window defogger. 3C= Unknown. N=GTO group. K=Custom retractable front seat belts.

But, best bet to verify is indeed the PHS service and purchase the documents for your car, but I would say it is indeed a GTO. To verify further, match the VIN number with the frame stamped VIN to make sure they match. A fake data tag can be created to pass off a car as a GTO. :thumbsup:


----------



## Powerpack (Jun 15, 2009)

The VIN is 237675K113249. What can anyone tell me about it? Also what does 5BNW mean on the cowl or body tag?


----------



## Powerpack (Jun 15, 2009)

The VIN is 237675K113249. What can anyone tell me about it? Also what does 5BNW mean on the cowl or body tag?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Powerpack said:


> The VIN is 237675K113249. What can anyone tell me about it? Also what does 5BNW mean on the cowl or body tag?


Re-Read my first post. I provided the info. The "5" is called Group 5 of the accessories code, Groups 1-5 and were only used by the Pontiac and Kansas City assembly plants. You have the 3C which is Group 3 accessories, but I have nothing showing for the letter code "C." The "2" is for Group 2 accessories. Group 1, although no "1" is shown, is the glass. You have no Group 4 accessory which is listed as F=outside remote mirror.

2=Pontiac 37=LeMans 67= 2 Dr. Convertible 5=1965 K=Kansas City assembly plant 1=eight cylinder engine 13249=sequential serial number used by the assembly plant


----------



## HickBoy (Aug 5, 2018)

Powerpack said:


> 1965 GTO body cowl tag.
> Can anyone tell me what this cowl tag means? It is on a 1965 GTO conv. Can anyone tell if it's a real GTO by this body tag?
> 
> GENERAL MOTORS CORPORATION
> ...



If it's any help, I have a GTO from the same plant with a similar tag/build date and VIN (237275K117418) and the PHS showing that mine is a real GTO.
When you get the PHS, I believe line 44 will have a #2 if your car is a real LeMans w/ GTO option from 1965. To be 100% certain you need to order the PHS.

I've also taken a few screenshots to help you out:

1. Screenshot of my Cowl Tag.
2. Screenshot of the shop manual for the 1965 showing that 23767 is the right car for the GTO option.
3. Screenshot of what your Cowl tag extracts to and appears to be a GTO.
4. Screenshot of the build showing #2 in section 44.


Hick


----------



## Powerpack (Jun 15, 2009)

HickBoy said:


> If it's any help, I have a GTO from the same plant with a similar tag/build date and VIN (237275K117418) and the PHS showing that mine is a real GTO.
> When you get the PHS, I believe line 44 will have a #2 if your car is a real LeMans w/ GTO option from 1965. To be 100% certain you need to order the PHS.
> 
> I've also taken a few screenshots to help you out:
> ...


Do you want to sell your car?


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

HickBoy said:


> If it's any help, I have a GTO from the same plant with a similar tag/build date and VIN (237275K117418) and the PHS showing that mine is a real GTO.
> When you get the PHS, I believe line 44 will have a #2 if your car is a real LeMans w/ GTO option from 1965. To be 100% certain you need to order the PHS.
> 
> I've also taken a few screenshots to help you out:
> ...


Hick - What color is your GTO and would you post a few larger / better pictures ? Thanks

Chris


----------



## HickBoy (Aug 5, 2018)

She's currently Cameo Ivory but came Mission Beige from the factory. Interior is still the original Gold.
I uploaded some hi-res photos. Not sure how they will work with the attachment process.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Pretty . Thanks


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Nice ride, bro !!!!


----------



## obbyd (Oct 23, 2004)

The only way I know of to document that it was born as a gto is to send the vin to Pontiac historical services. for 64, 65 and 66 gto was an option on a lemans package.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

obbyd said:


> The only way I know of to document that it was born as a gto is to send the vin to Pontiac historical services. for 64, 65 and 66 gto was an option on a lemans package.


If you have the original Protect-O-Plate booklet, you don't need PHS, as it will show the Engine Unit Number and Engine Code. I had my '65 for over 25 years before I bothered with PHS docs, as I had the P.O.P showing a WS code 389 as the born-with engine. No Lemans came with a 389 tripower engine unless it had the 382 GTO option. I DID find out that my car was originally manual steering, had no outside rear view mirror, had no seatbelts, but did come with whitewall tires! The PHS is the best way to verify your car if you do NOT have the P.O.P.


----------

